# Honda HS622. Stall when Auger Clutch is engaged?



## vinny.dtw (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello,

Fellow newbie here. I had my snow blower operating normally a few days ago, and today for some odd reason when i engage the auger clutch the whole snow blower stalls out.

The snowblower re-starts fine, and I can engage in any speed in the transmission fine and can move forward and backwards freely, but once I engage the clutch, it stalls... I've looked online, and checked to make sure the auger is clear of debris, and isn't frozen... Does anyone have any tips before I take it to my local mechanics? Thanks!

Vince


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

maybe ice behind the impeller? Is it in a attached garage or detached garge/shed.

before you trek off to the dealer pull the belt cover and disconnect the belt. should be easy enough. Then try to spin the lower auger pulley by hand see if it moves.

Maybe take a few pics under the belt cover before you remove the belt and a few of inside the impeller and auger area. a fresh set of eyes might see something. There are a few honda guys here that you should wait for them to chime in before committing to the dealer.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Eww, well, the HS622 is one of the few all gear driven machines that have been created. That said, they are great little machines when they are up and running. 

From your description, that once the auger clutch is engaged, it stalls. 

This is what your auger clutches look like:










That resides inside this:










My guess is that your clutch has froze, for whatever reason. The parts according to boats.net, will be around $50 plus shipping. 

If you keep it outdoors, you may want to move it somewhere where it might thaw out, in the case of water infiltration. For the life of me, I could not imagine how water could get in there though. There is an o-ring that seals all the control shafts, and an o-ring that seat the transmission case to the auger case. 

If you do decide to tackle this, we are pulling for you. Take as many pictures as you can, during the entire process, and if you run into any issues, there quite a few around willing to help.

On edit: good call td5771, heat her up.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

So these particular hondas dont have a belt to take off and try to spin the auger by hand?

Just looking to learn. Haven't work on any hondas except hs35's but they hardly count.


----------



## vinny.dtw (Jan 4, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Eww, well, the HS622 is one of the few all gear driven machines that have been created. That said, they are great little machines when they are up and running.
> 
> From your description, that once the auger clutch is engaged, it stalls.
> 
> ...


I'll have to play around with it a little more and see what I discover... I usually mess around with my cars... never really played with a snowblower before... The blower is stored inside my garage... Not that it helps though since we have seen -10-20 weather these past few days with our "winter vortex"...

I'll see if i can find a way to warm it up... or poke around a little more before i start taking more things apart. 

keep the suggestion coming! thanks for your help!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also make sure your engine governor, linkages and throttle butterfly are not frozen or iced. See if you can rev the engine by hand, but don't hold the throttle open. It could be the drive train isn't putting any stress on the engine, but all the weight up front bogs it down when you engage the auger and the governor is failing to open the throttle to compensate.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

td5771 said:


> So these particular hondas dont have a belt to take off and try to spin the auger by hand?
> 
> Just looking to learn. Haven't work on any hondas except hs35's but they hardly count.


A single chain, that is completely internal. 










CORRECTION: I just went out to the garage to verify that the blower/auger can turn with the spark plug undone, and without the auger handle depressed, and it does indeed turn, on mine. It is a little stiff, which I surmise is the internal brake.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

vinny.dtw said:


> I'll have to play around with it a little more and see what I discover... I usually mess around with my cars... never really played with a snowblower before... The blower is stored inside my garage... Not that it helps though since we have seen -10-20 weather these past few days with our "winter vortex"...
> 
> I'll see if i can find a way to warm it up... or poke around a little more before i start taking more things apart.
> 
> keep the suggestion coming! thanks for your help!


The oil in the "gear case"/transmission could be just be cold. It is a separate cavity from the engine, so there is no real way to create heat there. That said, if the tracks are moving, then so should the auger. Unless like previously stated that there is ice build up behind the blower. 

Have you been using it on some exceptionally slushy areas?


----------



## vinny.dtw (Jan 4, 2014)

So it must of froze... As I started and everything is working fine... Phew. Guess - 15 degree weather can do that... Lol. Thanks gents for the help and suggestions.


----------

